# Founders Level [Wyndham]



## epearsall (Sep 24, 2020)

Looking to see if we were the only couple sold a founders level.
As of right now, there is no "founders level"
Last November, while at Wyndham there, we were sold a package that brought us to "founders level,"
or 1,400,000 per year.
We were told the following:
We could use around 500,000 points per yeat for Wyndham resorts.
the other 900,000 would pay for nearly all our other travel, including:
More than 1 cruise each year on ANY major cruise line
Airfare for 2 on several trips per year
We could use our Wyndham Rewards Visa card to pay all of our maintenance, if we spent $50,000 per year

We found none of the above to be true.
the only cruise available was a 7 day on Norweagen for 1,300,000 points
air fare for two for that trip would be 254,000 per person
It would take $500,000 per year on the visa card to pay all our maintenance

We hired an attorney at considerable expense, but wyndham refused to budge at all, the attorney
advised that we had a "pretty good case," but it would likely take 2 or 3 years, and if we lost
we would have thousands in legal fees.
Regretfully, we are no paying off the insane (15%) Wyndham Mortgage on moving on.

ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS EXPERIENCE???   ANY ADVICE???


----------



## chapjim (Sep 24, 2020)

As many will probably chime in, the most efficient use of Wyndham points is to book reservations at Wyndham resorts -- not cruises, not air fares, not maintenance fees.

If you can't use 1.4 million points yourself, consider alternatives but the first alternatives should be renting and gifting to family or friends.

If you are a credit union member, look into refinancing at a lower rate.

Forget litigation.  I wish you had asked about litigation here before engaging counsel.  Wyndham has defended hundreds, probably thousands, of similar legal actions.  Their contracts are solid and even a "pretty good case" will lose because none of the promises you cite are in the contract.  It is what is called "puffery" -- on the same level as "This car right here's a real good car."  Your attorney has given you good counsel. 

Wyndham is a pretty good company once you get out of the sales room.  The resorts are nice and there are a lot of them in good locations.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 24, 2020)

What state do you live in and would you consider yourself elderly? I believe it was the Attorney General in Wisconsin that went after Wyndham and won. Part of the case was because of the purchasers age. I guess one could consider Wyndham’s confusing sales tactics were elder abuse.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 24, 2020)

Founders level is actually awesome if you are close to retirement age and can afford it. You get 60% off discounts if you book 2 months before check in. You can plan to be away from home for half of the year with that many points. I would just never buy it personally because it isn't cost effective for my income range and I would never be able to personally use that many points. I can only get maybe 4-5 weeks of usage a year with mainly local trips, so VIP makes no sense for my situation.


----------



## kaljor (Sep 25, 2020)

A lot of what you say they told you is untrue.  But owning 1.4 million points and being a Founders level owner can get you a hell of a lot of wonderful vacations. For you and your loved ones, not necessarily for rentals.

Of course if you took out a loan to buy these points, with a 14.99% APR, well that's a horse of a different color.  If the monthly payments are out of reach you shouild probably just stop paying now and suffer the consequences.  Of which the worst is probably a significant dent to your credit rating.  But I think that goes away with time.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 25, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Founders level is actually awesome if you are close to retirement age and can afford it. You get 60% off discounts if you book 2 months before check in. You can plan to be away from home for half of the year with that many points. I would just never buy it personally because it isn't cost effective for my income range and I would never be able to personally use that many points. I can only get maybe 4-5 weeks of usage a year with mainly local trips, so VIP makes no sense for my situation.



I haven't seen 60% discounts.  50% yes, but not 60%.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 25, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I haven't seen 60% discounts.  50% yes, but not 60%.


 I didn't think the new levels had actually been instituted yet?
This from an email two days ago:



VIP by Wyndham: Ready For A Refresh

New possibilities are so refreshing. VIP by Wyndham is *anticipated to launch in November 2020* with two new tier levels, adjusted points values, and enhanced benefits — all built to elevate your vacation experiences.1 There are plenty of reasons to get excited about what’s to come with your new upcoming VIP program. Here are two big ones:

    Your VIP status is here to stay.
    As a current VIP member, you’re already locked in to your tier, so you keep your existing status come November. So, if you’re Gold today, you’ll still be Gold in the new program.

New VIP Status
Bronze - NEW!     300,000 - 499,999
Silver     500,000 - 799,999 (Or Current Silver)
Gold     800,000 - 1,099,999 (Or Current Gold)
Platinum     1,100,000 - 1,399,999 (Or Current Platinum)
Founders - NEW!     1,400,000 +

    VIP Exclusives are ready to go.
    When VIP by Wyndham launches — along with the new tiers and benefits — in November, you’ll also receive new limited-time offers. But why wait? You can check out the latest VIP Exclusives offers today.

Catch up on all the latest VIP by Wyndham news and find answers to frequently asked questions by visiting clubwyndham.com/vipbywyndham.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 25, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I haven't seen 60% discounts.  50% yes, but not 60%.











						VIP by Wyndham
					

VIP by Wyndham is the Club Wyndham VIP program reimagined. Its five tiers deliver carefully curated benefits allowing owners to enhance their vacation experiences.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## Richelle (Sep 25, 2020)

What I have to say is not pleasant, but it's the truth.  Founders' benefits start in November of this year.  If you can afford it, there are some decent benefits.  I'm sorry that the salesperson lied to you, but everything you mentioned, could have been researched and verified before the rescission period ended.  You would have seen examples of how many points a cruise is by opening up the directory.  The points cost of airfare, rental cars, and cruises can vary.  It could be higher or it could be less.  You could have asked or googled what the conversion rate is to use your points for maintenance fees.  I am guessing you wouldn't walk into a car dealership and buy a car if you didn't know how to drive, or do any research on the car.  So why didn't you do your research on this before the rescission period ended?  It's a lot of money.  The rescission period is documented in the contract.  

Don't get me wrong.  I am in no way defending the salesperson.  It's not ok that they lied to you.  However, you have to realize you played a role in that bad decision too. It's your duty to protect your money and not impulse buy an expensive product.  It is your responsibility to research what you bought instead of giving blind faith in a commissioned salesperson.  I'm going to take a guess and say Wyndham is going to point out, in the directory, the points chart for cruises.  They may also point out on the website, what the conversion rate is for Wyndham rewards.  They will make a case that all the information was there for you to verify what you allege they said.  I know this is not what you want to hear, but I doubt the lawyer told you any of this.  That's because he didn't bother researching the product or that he is ok with taking your money, even if he thinks it's a losing battle.  I hope you didn't talk with one of those timeshare exit companies who scam people out of their hard-earned money.  They have no problem giving you false hope.  There are tons of them out there.  If you wish to proceed, I wish you the best of luck.  I honestly hope you get what you want out of it.


By the way, you can skip the whole rewards thing if you don't want to spend $500k on a credit card and convert your points to maintenance dollars.  The conversion rate, which is documented in the directory is .0021 cents per point.  1.4 million points will get you $2,940 points and zero vacations.  I'm guessing you're maintenance fees are 2 or 3 times that.  I love the Wyndham product but absolutely hate the salespeople.   The other employees are great.  The salespeople are a black mark on an otherwise great product.  If you decide to keep it, learn how to use it, so you can get the most bang for your buck.  If you make a reservation well in advance, you have a higher likelihood of getting what you want.  If you want a 3 or 4 bedroom, you'll definitely need to book far in advance.  At 60 days from check-in, check availability again.  That is your discount window.  If what you want is available, book it, and then cancel the old one.  If there is a one-bedroom and two-bedroom available, you can book the one-bedroom at 60% off and upgrade to the two-bedroom.  So you got a two-bedroom at the discounted one bedroom price.  About 80% of my reservations are discounted and/or upgraded.  The other 20% I either opted out of the free upgrade, or it was a 3 bedroom and the chances of being upgraded to a four-bedroom were slim.

Please, Please, Please read the program guidelines in the directory.  If you don't, you're going to constantly be frustrated when you cannot book what you want, or end up with a fee you were not aware of.  At a minimum, go to the new owner section of the website and watch the videos.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 25, 2020)

Richelle said:


> VIP by Wyndham
> 
> 
> VIP by Wyndham is the Club Wyndham VIP program reimagined. Its five tiers deliver carefully curated benefits allowing owners to enhance their vacation experiences.
> ...



I see that and it may be out there somewhere in time.  I get 50% discounts all the time.  I have never received a 60% discount.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 25, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I see that and it may be out there somewhere in time.  I get 50% discounts all the time.  I have never received a 60% discount.



N.B., the new Wyndham VIP program has been announced as starting in November 2020, though no actual date has been provided.  I wouldn't expect to see 60% discounts due to being Founders' Level until the new program starts then, so it's not all that surprising that you haven't, though you never know with the resort-specific discounts.  On the other hand, if you combine the discount that could be attributed to a unit size upgrade, you've very likely greatly exceeded the 60% - I regularly get a bit over 60% off booking a VIPG discount of 35% and getting a bump up to a 2 BR deluxe from a 1 BR.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 25, 2020)

Eric B said:


> N.B., the new Wyndham VIP program has been announced as starting in November 2020, though no actual date has been provided.  I wouldn't expect to see 60% discounts due to being Founders' Level until the new program starts then, so it's not all that surprising that you haven't, though you never know with the resort-specific discounts.  On the other hand, if you combine the discount that could be attributed to a unit size upgrade, you've very likely greatly exceeded the 60% - I regularly get a bit over 60% off booking a VIPG discount of 35% and getting a bump up to a 2 BR deluxe from a 1 BR.



Okay.  Combining a resort-specific discount with a VIP upgrade is not what we were talking about, but okay.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 25, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Okay.  Combining a resort-specific discount with a VIP upgrade is not what we were talking about, but okay.


To simplify, Founders hasn't been instituted yet. It will start in "November" which is why you haven't seen 60% discounts yet.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 25, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Okay.  Combining a resort-specific discount with a VIP upgrade is not what we were talking about, but okay.



Roger that; I was discussing the issue of not having been able to see a discount that doesn't exist yet and the combination of a VIP Gold upgrade and discount yielding greater than 60% off the cost of the resulting reservation.  Admittedly a red herring, but no more so than the statement that I haven't seen the sunrise tomorrow yet - something else that many believe will happen, but no one has yet witnessed because the time it should happen hasn't come yet.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 25, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> To simplify, Founders hasn't been instituted yet. It will start in "November" which is why you haven't seen 60% discounts yet.



I get this, but until it is implemented, it is subject to change.  Someone said you can get 60% discounts.  No, you can't.  Maybe someday, but now, there are no 60% discounts.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 25, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Roger that; I was discussing the issue of not having been able to see a discount that doesn't exist yet and the combination of a VIP Gold upgrade and discount yielding greater than 60% off the cost of the resulting reservation.  Admittedly a red herring, but no more so than the statement that I haven't seen the sunrise tomorrow yet - something else that many believe will happen, but no one has yet witnessed because the time it should happen hasn't come yet.



The initial statement about 60% discounts was in the present tense:  "You get 60% off discounts if you book 2 months before check in."  Not, "Starting in November 2020, if Wyndham implements the plan they have been touting, you'll get 60% discounts."

Right now nobody gets 60% discounts, which is all I was pointing out.  Call it splitting hairs or call it being somewhat accurate.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm a firm believer in splitting hairs and flyspecking.  Context matters, though.  First sentence of the posting read:



Richelle said:


> What I have to say is not pleasant, but it's the truth. Founders' benefits start in November of this year. If you can afford it, there are some decent benefits.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 25, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Right now nobody gets 60% discounts, which is all I was pointing out. Call it splitting hairs or call it being somewhat accurate.


"I have never received a 60% discount" is different than pointing out "This program won't be implemented until November and no one has received a 60% discount yet." If you meant the latter, then stating the former leaves a lot out.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 25, 2020)

Okay, I give up!!  I'll be happy to take the 60% discounts whenever they become available.


----------



## epearsall (Sep 25, 2020)

Well, it's pretty difficult to do any research on a program that doesn't exist yet.
We were told it would be rolled out January, 2020 and that all the current values for cruises
and airfares were being totally revised for the new founders level.   Part of our final package included a summary page by the sales rep telling use we could get Multiple cruises and airfares each year, which was the reason we might have had a good case.   We are certainly not keeping the 15% Wyndham Loan, we have refi'd it at
2.99.  These is still very very little detail on what founders level is.  We are, by the way, "elderly," but
not usually gullible.  Blatent LIES by the sales rep and his manager.   If we purchased a car, and the salesman promised that in 10 months the car's engine would be replaced with new technology that got 75 MPG, I think we would have a fradulent contract when it didn't happen.   We do plan to use this a lot, it will be even more
so since we could not travel safely much in 2020.    Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Pathways (Sep 25, 2020)

epearsall said:


> the sales rep telling use we could get Multiple cruises and airfares each year, which was the reason we might have had a good case.



Sorry to burst your bubble, but those statements are true.  For 1.4m points/yr, you can easily get multiple airfare's and cruises.  Just not the ones you found.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 25, 2020)

epearsall said:


> Well, it's pretty difficult to do any research on a program that doesn't exist yet.
> We were told it would be rolled out January, 2020 and that all the current values for cruises
> and airfares were being totally revised for the new founders level.   Part of our final package included a summary page by the sales rep telling use we could get Multiple cruises and airfares each year, which was the reason we might have had a good case.   We are certainly not keeping the 15% Wyndham Loan, we have refi'd it at
> 2.99.  These is still very very little detail on what founders level is.  We are, by the way, "elderly," but
> ...


If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.  Maybe my BS radar is more fine-tuned than yours but I would have asked to see the literature about those programs and when they couldn't produce it, I would have walked.  When we first purchased, the sales guy told us if we were presidential reserve, we'd be treated like kings and queens.  "You're in Orlando and want a New York Pizza?  We'll fly it down to you".  My first thought was that would be one very expensive pizza, and he is chock-full of bull dung.  What I actually said was that the pizza would be pretty disgusting by the time it got to Orlando.  Then he tried selling me on the cancel rebook game as a benefit.  Even in my 20's, I wasn't gullible enough to think Wyndham wouldn't close that loophole.   I didn't even bother asking for the literature because I knew it was BS. I purchased 182,000 points.  I knew he couldn't back up any of his claims, so we didn't go Platnium or PR that day.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 26, 2020)

epearsall said:


> Well, it's pretty difficult to do any research on a program that doesn't exist yet.
> We were told it would be rolled out January, 2020 and that all the current values for cruises
> and airfares were being totally revised for the new founders level.   Part of our final package included a summary page by the sales rep telling use we could get Multiple cruises and airfares each year, which was the reason we might have had a good case.   We are certainly not keeping the 15% Wyndham Loan, we have refi'd it at
> 2.99.  These is still very very little detail on what founders level is.  We are, by the way, "elderly," but
> ...


You were sold something that DID NOT exist at the time of purchase and currently still doesn’t exist. Contact the consumer protection agency in your state and the attorney general. You were sold something that doesn’t exist, you were confused by the lies they told you and you were taken advantage of because of your age - elder abuse.

I don’t believe Caveat Emptor applies because the produce didn’t exist at the time of purchase. I hope the 2.99% interest rate is fixed for the life of the loan.


----------



## epearsall (Sep 26, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but those statements are true.  For 1.4m points/yr, you can easily get multiple airfare's and cruises.  Just not the ones you found.


Please show me examples of how to find multiple airfares and cruises with by 1.2 million.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 26, 2020)

epearsall said:


> Please show me examples of how to find multiple airfares and cruises with by 1.2 million.


I can't help you find airfares or cruises but I'll give you my opinion on use of your points.  If this hasn't been said, the only good use of Wyndham points is for room reservations. No other use of points provides a decent return of value for your money. Unless the idea that you otherwise would not have vacationed, or cruised, or gone to Disney - intangible things -- if that is of value to you, then it's worth it.

If 1.4M points is going to be more than you can use, you might want to consider gifting (or renting) to friends and family. Maybe you could charge family maintenance and use the money for your airfare or cruises?

And in all seriousness, depending on your age, it may be the best loophole you have going for you. In my opinion, the most successful lawsuits we hear about, are those related to Wyndham taking advantage of the elderly. Selling elderly more points than they possibly need for top dollar. Confusing them, lying to them, that kind of stuff.

No one here will recommend paying someone to take it off your hands. NEVER pay an upfront fee. Timeshare stuff is extremely confusing and even if you have an awesome lawyer, you likely don't want to pay them to litigate on your behalf. If you were going to pursue litigation, you'd want someone experienced with timeshares.

What do others think about the Florida Department of Business & Professional Regulation (Florida DBPR)?  Wyndham answers to no one, but they like to keep the Florida DBPR happy. You can file a complaint with them. It won't cost you anything. Wyndham doesn't have to do anything, but I hear sometimes they will out of goodwill. If you are elderly, maybe they'd consider making you happy versus you persuing litigation?  My 2 cents, hopefully others will weigh in.

So sorry for the situation you are in. You are not alone, it's how many got here. TUG is a great place. Any questions you have, drop them here. You'll get plenty of opinions, take the advice or leave it. But it's a good place to bounce ideas around.  I'll also be founder when the new program is introduced. Hoping we are happy with whatever is (finally) delivered. It's been teased around (and changed some) for quite some time. For sure, one reason it's been floated so much is to increase sales (and for sure you are not alone in your purchase and flawed promises (how's that a new name for lies))?

Best of luck to you!
Sandi


----------



## Richelle (Sep 26, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I can't help you find airfares or cruises but I'll give you my opinion on use of your points.  If this hasn't been said, the only good use of Wyndham points is for room reservations. No other use of points provides a decent return of value for your money. Unless the idea that you otherwise would not have vacationed, or cruised, or gone to Disney - intangible things -- if that is of value to you, then it's worth it.
> 
> If 1.4M points is going to be more than you can use, you might want to consider gifting (or renting) to friends and family. Maybe you could charge family maintenance and use the money for your airfare or cruises?
> 
> ...


Best advice so far.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 27, 2020)

It's a shame you wasted your money on an attorney before you found TUG. Unless the claims the sales person made were in writing in the sales agreement you signed there is zero chance whatsoever that you would be successful in dealing with Wyndham. If in your anger you're thinking of getting rid of what you have, don't cut off your nose to spite your face. No one is going to pay you more than a few pennies on the dollar of what you've spent. Don't fall for a scammer who tells you otherwise.

The other bad news, like Sandi Bo told you, is that using your points for airfare, rental cars, cruises and maintenance fees is a very poor value and a waste of points. Sign up on the airlines you like to use websites so you get notified for their fare sales. For next month I booked two round trip flights from Cleveland, Ohio to Orlando, Florida on Frontier Airlines for $121.96. That's $60.98 per person found trip and  includes us sharing a checked bag both ways. We're on a trip right now that I booked the flights through Spirit Airlines. $166 or $83 per person found trip sharing a checked bag.

Use www.autoslash.com to make rental car reservations and use their price tracker to be notified when they find a lower fare. We're currently on a 24 day rental out of Las Vegas that ended up being $463.43 for a full sized car. However when we got to the rental car location we were offered a Hyundai Santa Fe and took it because we're doing a lot of mountain and desert driving. It comes out to about $19 a day and isn't the best price we've gotten on a rental car in the last couple of years by far but it was by far the best price we were going to get this time. Because we decided to extend our trip I booked another reservation for 10/3-17 that as of now will be $398. You can only rent a car for 30 days as anything longer than that is a lease. There's still time before the second rental for Autoslash price tracker to find us a better rate. However I'm not holding out a lot of hope because the demand is likely high here for Columbus Day weekend.

For cruises www.vacationstogo.com and www.cheapcaribbean.com will get you great prices.

Now for the good news. Although the new VIP levels and benefits won't take effect until November making you Founders you're still platinum for the time being. The advice to learn to use what you have is best advice anyone could give you.

Here's the break down for our current trip, September 9-October 17.

24,000 points, 9/9-11, 2 night at Desert Blue in a
2 bedroom presidential unit upgraded from a studio.

$61.61, 9/11-12, Hotel in Ely, NV booked through a Priceline Express deal using a coupon code I found online. We did the nighttime Star Train excursion on the restored  Northern Nevada Railroad in Ely. I wouldn't waste Wyndham reward points on something I can book at this price.

93,600 points, 9/12-22, 10 nights at Wyndham Vino Bello resort in Napa. One bedroom upgraded from a studio.

36,750 points, 9/22-26, 4 nights at Wyndham Angel's Camp resort in a 2 bedroom unit upgraded from a 1 bedroom. Close to Calaveras Tall Trees State Park to see sequoias. They are amazing!

$99, 9/26-10/3, Grandview at Las Vegas in a 1 bedroom unit. Because we own at this resort we got the week for $99 however any Wyndham owner could have booked the same thing  for $269 + tax through an RCI last call week. These weeks are available within 45 days of check in and you don't use any points.

83,750 points, 10/3-11, 8 nights at Wyndham Sedona resort in a 2 bedroom lock off unit upgraded from a 1 bedroom deluxe. I rented the 1 bedroom suite side of our unit for enough to cover our maintenance fees on the points for the reservation with enough left to pay for a nice dinner out for the 2 of us. So our stay here cost us nothing.

32,000 points, 10/11-16, 5 nights at Wyndham Flagstaff in a 2 bedroom loft unit.  The first 2 nights had nothing available to get the upgrade on but the next 3 were upgraded from a 1 bedroom suite.

$57.57, 10/16-17, La Quinta Inn in Law Vegas. Again booked with a coupon code for a Priceline express deal that I found online by just Googling Priceline coupon codes. Again not wasting Wyndham reward points for something this cheap. Wyndham isn't allowing single night stays at this time but even if they were the cheapest night I could book would be 13,250 points for that Friday night at Grand Desert. Our maintenance fees with the program fees included are $5.47 per thousand points. That would make that night $72.48 if I had been able to book it instead of the $57.57 I paid. I'd rather save the points because we use every single point we have and sometimes are even borrowing from our next use year.

So 29 nights booked with 270,100 Wyndham points. 83,750 of those points cost us nothing because I rented the other side of our lock off unit at Sedona which paid for the stay. All these stays were booked within 60 days of check in and all but 2 of the 29 nights were upgraded either at the time of booking or later with the automatic upgrades. We rarely book anything at full points. So if you're free to travel or at least somewhat free don't let anyone tell you that you won't be able to use what will soon be the 60% discount and free upgrades.

Thanks to SIP at home for 3 months and being cautious about where we go because of Covid we will ONLY be staying at the resorts booked through Wyndham and RCI 160 nights this year. And that's if we stay home from mid November til the end of the year. It could happen that we'll stay home for the remainder of the year but it's not likely to, lol!

I make the best use possible of our points. Points=$. When it's more cost effective to use $ than points I don't like to waste our points.

When I book my sister and her family their own unit they pay what it costs us in maintenance fees for their stay. We don't ask family to pay if they're staying in our unit with us.

When we're dead and gone our son will be paying the maintenance fees and we're good with that. The idea of him being able to vacation as an adult without having the expense for accommodations was one of the reasons we first bought back in 2002 when he was a younger teen. We typically don't buy our son and DIL birthday, Christmas or anniversary gifts. Instead I book stays and we pay for their flights. And we take their girls, ages 9 and 4, on their own vacations with us so they have time together sans kids which they and the girls love. We had planned to stay longer on this trip but their 4 year old daughter told my husband "Papa, it's getting chilly here (Cleveland, Ohio) and I need a Florida vacation. "Several times a year I fly up and bring one or both granddaughters down to Florida for a couple of weeks and we stay at one of the beach resorts and one of the ones Orlando too. For the past two years she's done Brick or Treat at Legoland for Halloween and Papa couldn't disappoint her so Grandma waived her magic wand to make it happen.

We have friends we've made through TUG that we sometimes share a unit with. Sometimes it's our reservation and sometimes it's theirs. Gotta love those calls or texts saying: "Just found this reservation, wanna go?" Being able to book a 2 bedroom lock off unit so each have their own unit is a great way to start when you're getting to know each other.

In just the last 13 months we've stayed at the following Wyndham resorts and resorts through RCI. Some more than once. Not in any order time wise just as I'm thinking of them off the top of my head. I may miss one or two.

Wyndham resorts:
Austin
Portland
Ka Eo Kai
Kauai Beach Villas
Harbor Lights
Margaritaville St. Thomas
Glacier Canyon
Sundara
Clearwater
Emerald Grande
Panama City Beach
Ocean Walk
Bonnet Creek
Star Island
Reunion
Royal Vista
Palm-Aire
Fairfield Glade
Nashville
Fairfield Plantation
Desert Blue
Vino Bello
Angel's Camp
Sedona
Flagstaff

Through RCI:
Grandview at Las Vegas
Caloosa Cove, Islamorada in the Keys
Caribe Beach Resort, Sanibel
Lighthouse Resort, Sanibel
Shell Island Resort, Sanibel
Little Gull Cottages on Longboat Key
The Houses at Summer Bay, Orlando
Vacation Village at Parkway, Orlando
Silver Lake, Orlando
Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge, savanna view unit
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort

You truly do have something worth having. I hope I've given you some ideas and encouraged you to dream bigger.


----------



## Pathways (Sep 27, 2020)

epearsall said:


> Please show me examples of how to find multiple airfares and cruises with by 1.2 million.


Club Wyndham Travel 800-732-0203.  That's the Wyndham way to use your points on airfare, cruise, hotel, and car rental.  You tell them what you're looking for and they will work with you to find it. Or shop for the best flight available, then call them and they will book using your points and a one time fee.

Any of the above is a *terrible* use of points, but you asked.  1.4m points could easily do all of the above. Example: two or three $100 flights, a 3 day cruise inside stateroom, and so on.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 27, 2020)

If you are like us and enjoy travel, staying at nice resorts, are flexible, plan ahead and take advantage of point discounts and upgrades, you can come-out ahead. We’ve owned for almost 30 years. We now use our points to snowbird in Florida for 6 months every winter along with other trips throughout the year with friends and family.


----------

